# Concerning the ROTP application form from RMC website



## Cyclony (17 Dec 2011)

Hello, just a quick question about something that's been bothering me. I'm wondering if the ROTP Application Form (ROTP-RETP Academic Admissions Questionnaire), found on RMC website that's under Admission category, is valid or not? From what it says on the webpage "This is is to be used only for ROTP and RETP Applicants. Please bring the completed forms to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Center where you are submitting your application." I think it is valid for the application, so I don't have to pick up the form at a recruiting center. However, on the form that I downloaded from the webpage, the top right corner, where the flag and "Canada Defend" is blurred, and down at bottom right, it says "effective 1 Oct 2009". So I'm just wondering whether this is the one that I can use or not for application to RMC?


----------



## luke_l (17 Dec 2011)

If it's on the website it is probably correct, your best bet would be to fill it out, bring it to the Recruiting Centre with you, and they will take a look at everything.  If the form isn't correct, they will provide you with the right one.


----------



## scriptox (17 Dec 2011)

That's the same one I used for my application. You should be good to go. As middle_coast said, if it isn't the correct one, they'll take care of it.


----------



## Cyclony (18 Dec 2011)

thank you very much for the advise! ;D


----------

